# idea??



## kcnative (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in the process of starting an online grocery store for US products for those living abroad. My idea: US goods for reasonable prices, a low cost alternative to other existing expat stores

What kind of products, prices, would you be willing to pay?

Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

kcnative said:


> I'm in the process of starting an online grocery store for US products for those living abroad. My idea: US goods for reasonable prices, a low cost alternative to other existing expat stores
> 
> What kind of products, prices, would you be willing to pay?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback.


Are you sure this is a new idea?
As a Dutch ,I frequently order from similar websites in Holland.
I know that there are 28 different websites who cover the Dutch market.!!


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

kcnative said:


> I'm in the process of starting an online grocery store for US products for those living abroad. My idea: US goods for reasonable prices, a low cost alternative to other existing expat stores
> 
> What kind of products, prices, would you be willing to pay?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback.


I would suggest you should have spent about 15 minutes on 
Google before you posted this question.

as for prices - you have to be joking yes? You want us to post a shopping list with prices????


----------

